
This Procedure May Improve Your Brain – and Uncover the Real You - robg
http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/17/this-procedure-may-improve-your-brain-and-uncover-the-real-you/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
BtM909
OT: I hate sources like this (no offense to you poster) that only allow you to
read the news if you login...

Why would you want to scare away all these readers if you're dependent on
these readers?

~~~
robg
Protip: Browse nytimes.com using an incognito window. In Chrome, right click,
open link in incognito window. No login, ten articles. When you reach ten,
close the window and start again.

